# java bean in eclipse



## needJavaProz (27. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen

die Jsp findet das Java Bean nicht im eclipse.

normal müsste das java bean im classes Folder unter dem WEB-INF kompiliert liegen. Ich kriegs aber nicht dort rein mit ECLIPSE. das völlig bescheuert, ich will doch nur ein ganz normales billiges ... bean haben Muss ich da den classpath ändern hab ich versucht ich mein ich benutze die J2EE ganimede EClipse gimp edition -> new dynamic web project. Wie krieg ich jetzt dazu das er mein bean findet, welches sich unkompiliert im standard folder src befindet. Ich nehm an da gibts irgendeinen trick ohne eclipse funzt es ja auch. also muss ich ihn dazu bringen dass er A weiss das es die Klasse gibt, und B dass sie kompiliert oder umgekehrt. 

Ich wäre echt superfroh wenn ihr mir helfen könnt. 

Danke & Gruss
Thomas


jsp_code:


```
<%@ page import="AddressBean" language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<jsp:useBean id="address" class="AdressBean" scope="session" />
<jsp:setProperty name="address" property="*" />
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>
Please give your address: <br>
	<form action="address.jsp">
		Street: <input type="text" name="street"><br>
		City: 	<input type="text" name="city"><br>
		State:	<input type="text" name="state"><br>
		Zip: 	<input type="text" name="zip"><br>
				<input type="submit"><br>
	</form>
</body>
</html>
```

bean_code


```
public class AdressBean {
	private String street;
	private String city;
	private String state;
	private String zip;
	
	public void setStreet(String st) {
		street = st;
	}
	
	public void setCity(String c) {
		city = c;
	}
	
	public void setState(String s) {
		state = s;
	}
	
	public void setZip(String z) {
		zip = z;
	}

	public String getStreet() {
		return street;
	}

	public String getCity() {
		return city;
	}

	public String getState() {
		return state;
	}

	public String getZip() {
		return zip;
	}
		
}
```


----------



## airliner (27. Feb 2009)

Leg doch mal bitte deine faces-config hier mit rein.


----------



## needJavaProz (27. Feb 2009)

ich hab kein JSF geladen. Es ist wirklich total simpel gestrickt. einfach ne JSP die nen Bean dahinter hat.


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2009)

Deine Klasse sollte in einem package liegen.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (17. Mrz 2009)

Hallo needJavaProz,

wenn ich mit Eclipse ein neues dynamisches Web-Projekt anlege, ist der default output folder etwas "ungünstig" eingestellt... das kannst du aber korrigieren, siehe Grafik


----------



## koechris (11. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich wärme ungern alte Thrads wieder auf, aber diese passt so gut zu meinem Problem. Leider Löst er es nicht.

Ich habe ein ganz einfaches Test jsp mit welchem ich ein Bean ansprechen möchte.


```
indes.jsp

<jsp:useBean id="user" class="test" scope="session"/>
<HTML>
<BODY>
	<h1>Hello Bean!</h1>
</BODY>
</HTML>


test.java

public class test {

    String username;

    public void setUsername( String value )
    {
        username = value;
    }

    public String getUsername() { return username; }

}
```

Fehlermeldung:
...
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: PWC6033: Error in Javac compilation for JSP

PWC6197: An error occurred at line: 1 in the jsp file: /index.jsp
PWC6199: Generated servlet error:
cannot find symbol
  symbol:   class test
  location: class org.apache.jsp.index_jsp
...

Ich habe schon, wie hier beschrieben, mehrere outpul folder versucht und mich auch sonst schon einige Stunden durch Netz geklickt. Leider erfolglos. Wenn ich in der index.jsp anstelle von class="test", class="ordner/test" versuche. Meckert Eclipse, auch wenn der Ordner auf den Ordner zeigt in welchem die .class Kompiliert werden. Ich denke es ist irgend ein Einstellungsproblem ich komme nur einfach nicht auf die Lösung. Auch den output folder in den selben Ordner wie die .jsp zu verlegen bringt nichts.

Ich verwende GlassFish 3.1, Eclipse in Win7 32 bit. jsp mit sessions funktionieren Problemlos.

Im Server-log kann ich sehen das Synchronisationen von diesem Projekt stattfinden wenn ich die test.java ändere.

Ich bin neu hier und auch ein Anfänger in Sachen jsp, deshalb bitte ich um Nachsicht sollte ich mich irgendwie dumm anstellen.


----------



## nillehammer (11. Jan 2012)

Du musst bei class den voll qualifizierten Namen inklusive Package angeben, also etwa so: de.meinPackage.test. Und Klassennamen sollten mit einem Großbuchstaben beginnen.


----------

